# No Name Driveler.... #161



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

Nobody else was!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Alf!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

WOW cncel that.. i walked away once it started..


That blonde!!!!  WHEW!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOW cncel that.. i walked away once it started..
> 
> 
> That blonde!!!!  WHEW!!


 I thought it was gonna be the butler with a wig on.............. knew I shoulda looked at it longer..........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

who's the blond?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Holy hot blondes batman.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Keebs getting the partay started.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 23, 2015)

Holy blonde - I need to drivel more often.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

The Guardian to one of my huntin` spots.





The blonde is Heidi Klum, from a long time back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2015)

Old pic Nic? or did you take it today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Old pic Nic? or did you take it today?



September was a year ago. That`s the snake that "let me go". Tomboy Boots took the picture. It was during her gator hunt.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The Guardian to one of my huntin` spots.
> 
> 
> The blonde is Heidi Klum, from a long time back.


I took a short walk-a-bout yesterday & just knew I was gonna run up on one of them things!
Wait....... Nic knows the blonde?!?!?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Wait....... Nic knows the blonde?!?!?



That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I took a short walk-a-bout yesterday & just knew I was gonna run up on one of them things!
> Wait....... Nic knows the blonde?!?!?





I know a lot of folks....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 23, 2015)

Someone fighting a cyclops?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Tell her I said hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Gonna split, later y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2015)

Afternoon folkz !!  Ya'll gettin ready to go home, I'm getting ready fo some slip n slide !!



Somebody tell Pookie that Neph put his new Browning together walked out my back porch and kilt a squirrel . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I know a lot of folks....





mudracing101 said:


> Gonna split, later y'all.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folkz !!  Ya'll gettin ready to go home, I'm getting ready fo some slip n slide !!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody tell Pookie that Neph put his new Browning together walked out my back porch and kilt a squirrel . .



HEY WOBERT............. Quack said to tell you................ aawwheck, read his post..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope muds ok.  i just cant imagine him doing a split.. Sounds painful


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, yall folks have a good un. Im out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2015)

Wife's still in Augusta at her doctors office . .


----------



## GA native (Feb 23, 2015)

The blonde dun it best.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope muds ok.  i just cant imagine him doing a split.. Sounds painful



Only split I see him doing is






a great big nanner split at GC on Friday.   with nuts and cherries.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I know a lot of folks....





Just the ones that count . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> Quack?





Yassir ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

He called durt sir.  Lols


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2015)

You hear about William?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> You hear about William?



Yes I did


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> You hear about William?




Altamaha Stalker?


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Altamaha Stalker?



Nic it was a guy that me and Quack have Shot skeet with....


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> Nic it was a guy that me and Quack have Shot skeet with....



RUTTIN probably has too...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> Nic it was a guy that me and Quack have Shot skeet with....





Oh, ok, Thanks.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 23, 2015)

What's going on over in this thread? Looks like erbody is over in the winter weather thread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> You hear about William?





Yeah, I knew he was in bad shape, hate to hear though.


Probably one of the BEST shotgunners out there, he sure taught me alot.   Saw him bust a springing teal at 100yds with a .410 more than once.  Got one of the hulls at the house.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hmmmm looks like everyone is in the WWW.. lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Wybro, Bloodbro ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro, Bloodbro ???



I'm here .... Been a busy lil fella tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here .... Been a busy lil fella tonight!





Steady droppin H2O ballons ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Almost time for the dreaded white screen . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2015)

Good Morning Quack and Blood.  Hope you two had a good night without any ice and snow hopefully.

I am looking for some hot fresh brewed coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  It seems like I just went to bed a few minutes ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Good morning EE and GW, bout got this one whupped, stoopid meeting in a coupla hours . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2015)

my internet provider must have not paid their power bill as it is slow as molasses in January this morning.

Just drizzle here but I did gather enough moisture to make a pot of coffee but since I have been trying to post for over 30 minutes now I have several cups gone so hurry up and grab a cup if you want one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning EE and GW, bout got this one whupped, stoopid meeting in a coupla hours . .




Quack, did Ms. Dawn get home alright last night????  Hope everything went well for her yesterday.





gobbleinwoods said:


> my internet provider must have not paid their power bill as it is slow as molasses in January this morning.
> 
> Just drizzle here but I did gather enough moisture to make a pot of coffee but since I have been trying to post for over 30 minutes now I have several cups gone so hurry up and grab a cup if you want one.




Gobblin, I knew there had to be a good reason that you were a little late for the party earlier this morning.  Thanks for walking those extra 6 miles through the snow uphill and still providing a big pot full of fresh brewed coffee that is much appreciated.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, did Ms. Dawn get home alright last night????  Hope everything went well for her yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yw EE.  Made a second pot if you need a refill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, did Ms. Dawn get home alright last night????  Hope everything went well for her yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yassir it went good, just a looooong day for her, she got her drainage tube out and will be able to drive again next Monday !! 
Thanks for asking !


Our 26th anniversary will be tomorrow !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir it went good, just a looooong day for her, she got her drainage tube out and will be able to drive again next Monday !!
> Thanks for asking !
> 
> 
> Our 26th anniversary will be tomorrow !!




KANG QUACK !!!!!


That is surely some great news for Her, You, and even Susie too !!!!!  I am so glad that things are starting to get a little more back to normal for ya'll.

When you get home later this morning, please give Ms. Dawn a big hug from me and give her our best from Teresa and me.  I told Teresa that I would give her an update later today as I had mentioned to her last night  that I saw that she was still at her doctor's office late yesterday evening. 


Heck, I think that all of us GON idgets need to help you two celebrate your special 26TH wedding anniversary tomorrow then !!!  I'll bring a smile and booze !!!!  


Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee too.  I still might need another couple of cups this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2015)

Quack we share an anniversary day.  Tomorrow marks our 31st.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack we share an anniversary day.  Tomorrow marks our 31st.




Well I knew there was a good reason that I really liked both of you guys !!!!!  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY A DAY EARLY TO BOTH OF YOU AND YOUR SPOUSES.


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

Goot morning everyone ... I'll take a cup of that coffee gobblin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack we share an anniversary day.  Tomorrow marks our 31st.




Congrats to ya'll !!! 





rydert said:


> Goot morning everyone ... I'll take a cup of that coffee gobblin





Moanin dertbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

The Hornets are gonna get snowed on AGAIN the next 2 days . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am talking with Teresa now and she just asked me if anybody heard anything from Jeff C. about his trip to Memphis.

Anybody know any updates from him????


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2015)

I know nuttin, don't usually call when he on da road


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am talking with Teresa now and she just asked me if anybody heard anything from Jeff C. about his trip to Memphis.
> 
> Anybody know any updates from him????





Haven't heard anything ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I know nuttin, don't usually call when he on da road





Ya'll drillin today ??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll drillin today ??



doubtful, they been movin equipment an swappin equipment. I was hung inthe shop detailin trucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Merning folks


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The Hornets are gonna get snowed on AGAIN the next 2 days . .



Had to knock it off the camper canopy this mornin. Done pulled one grommet loose. I am absolutely freakin sick of this crap, have to put the Z in 4x4 just to get it to the shelter it's under. Can't wait for Wed./Thurs. NOT!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir it went good, just a looooong day for her, she got her drainage tube out and will be able to drive again next Monday !!
> Thanks for asking !
> Our 26th anniversary will be tomorrow !!


 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack we share an anniversary day.  Tomorrow marks our 31st.


 to you too!


Hornet22 said:


> Had to knock it off the camper canopy this mornin. Done pulled one grommet loose. I am absolutely freakin sick of this crap, have to put the Z in 4x4 just to get it to the shelter it's under. Can't wait for Wed./Thurs. NOT!


 bless yo heart............

Mornin Folks!
Just cold & wet down here in da south!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

Snow in the 30028 this moaning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Snow in the 30028 this moaning!



Here too. Big ol flakes. I don't mind the snow, just don't give me no ice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

No snow here at the 3179 fo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

also no snow at thre juan oh juan oh either


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here too. Big ol flakes. I don't mind the snow, just don't give me no ice.



True dat.......we lost power for about 24 hours last week during that ice mess


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

i'm in the 30046 now and some snow here; just not as much as the 30028


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here too. Big ol flakes. I don't mind the snow, just don't give me no ice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

please no ice in the 229 area code


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

42 with light rain here. That rain feels like ice. Some much for plunderin` around this mornin`.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



It aint much, but it's still coming down heavy.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> please no ice in the 229 area code


no:no: I don't want ice, I wants SNOW!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint much, but it's still coming down heavy.


that's soooo purty!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

i'm ready for spring


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm ready for spring



I'm ready for Summer.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm ready for Summer.



I'm down with that too


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm ready for spring



Me to, two, too, 2


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint much, but it's still coming down heavy.





Way too much traffic and too many people in that picture.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Way too much traffic and too many people in that picture.



I'll take another pic on Friday. Nobody around here works on Friday. It's like a ghost town. My car gets very lonesome.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take another pic on Friday. Nobody around here works on Friday. It's like a ghost town. My car gets very lonesome.





Ya`ll stay safe up there in that confluence of imponderables.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Good Morning on this wet and dreary morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

good morning, been busy this morning. Its rainy but its not cold. Bout 50 outside. I can handle that


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

kind of dead in here too


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

sho is..........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> kind of dead in here too





rydert said:


> sho is..........


of course, they're all in the weather thread!
And *some* of us are working............... ok, back to the rosters.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

I was working


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

transposing figures and such by hand.. yay me


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

Waitin` on this drizzlin` rain to stop. I`m wantin` to slip along a hardwood ridge with my 22.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Nic, I hope you didnt invite bama.  If you did its gonna come a frog strangler and there will be nothing see on said ridge


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I hope you didnt invite bama.  If you did its gonna come a frog strangler and there will be nothing see on said ridge





Well, I can just about see the ridge from the front door, so I can get back to the house right quick.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

gettin' hungry


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> of course, they're all in the weather thread!
> And *some* of us are working............... ok, back to the rosters.......



what you doing messing with chickens?...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> what you doing messing with chickens?...











I really needed that laugh today. Thanks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Lets go to applebee's


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

anyone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok, i'll go by my self.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hdmo3?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets go to applebee's





Is their food fit to eat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Is their food fit to eat?



Its ok, def. not Golden corral


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey 

Man felt good to sleep in for a change and not wake up coffin or in a coffin  Think it was about 8.

You suppose that when a normal dog sees a Police dog he says


" Holy Crap it's the COPS!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok, def. not Golden corral




I`ve been in Golden Corral before. It was ok. Never been in Applebee`s that I can remember. Best ones to me are Blackbeards and Nothin Fancy Catfish House. Pace`s Fish Camp down at Seminole is good, and Big Jim`s ain`t too bad either.

Never been in a bad place in Apalach.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

muds thinking

all food =good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Then again, come to think of it, Im the same way


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

I love groceries


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> transposing figures and such by hand.. yay me


I pulled a Leroy & did that earlier.......... I said "self, don't be doing no Leroy's!"............ 


hdm03 said:


> gettin' hungry


too late, done got that way......... takin care of bizness now!


rydert said:


> what you doing messing with chickens?...





mudracing101 said:


> Lets go to applebee's


nope, went & got a take out plate of some of the best hot wangs around from the Mexican place on the corner, man, they're hot, but soooooo good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

If ya`ll want to try a real good store bought hot pepper sauce, here ya go. 

http://www.hotsauce.com/Dat-l-Do-It-Datil-Pepper-Sauce-p/1111.htm


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

My mouf on fire just lookin at the pic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I pulled a Leroy & did that earlier.......... I said "self, strive to be like Leroy!"............
> 
> too late, done got that way......... takin care of bizness now!
> 
> ...



  Keebs wants to be like me when she grows up


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs wants to be like me when she grows up


I ain't neva growin up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I ain't neva growin up!



I dont blame ya, that whole growing up is over rated


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont blame ya, that whole growing up is over rated


It sho is.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

I loves the hot food.  LMS on the other hand cant eat ANYTHING hot.  Im a bit of a meanie so eh other night she went to zaxbys.  I asked her to get me Wings and Things.  I wanted the nuclear.  Well, I mixed that ranch with the hot sauce and gave her some, convincing her it was Zax sauce.   Se didnt lol but i LOLed EVERYWHERE


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I loves the hot food.  LMS on the other hand cant eat ANYTHING hot.  Im a bit of a meanie so eh other night she went to zaxbys.  I asked her to get me Wings and Things.  I wanted the nuclear.  Well, I mixed that ranch with the hot sauce and gave her some, convincing her it was Zax sauce.   Se didnt lol but i LOLed EVERYWHERE


Nuclear?!?!? You debil you!  Even my ex said that one was so hot it didn't have a good taste.......... I likes the wimpy & tongue torch, depending on my mood......


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

That datil sauce I posted is hot but not so hot you can`t stand it. Has a fine flavor. I like hot, but not red scaldin`. The Redhead, on the other hand, I think she could eat fire.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That datil sauce I posted is hot but not so hot you can`t stand it. Has a fine flavor. I like hot, but not red scaldin`. The Redhead, on the other hand, I think she could eat fire.


Cracker Dave brought some "Dat'l Sauce" to a gathering one year, I wanna think they made theirs at home, that was some goooood sauce.......... wonder how close these are to one another?
I like heat, not HOT......... also, depends on what else is on the plate & in the glass.......


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2015)

Afternoon Drivelers! Sure is a beautiful day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That datil sauce I posted is hot but not so hot you can`t stand it. Has a fine flavor. I like hot, but not red scaldin`. The Redhead, on the other hand, I think she could eat fire.


I like anything hot long as its got a good flavor.  If its just brn, no thanks.  Alot of people obviously have different tolerances as to whats hot and what taste good.    
Nics wife is tougher than him.  


Keebs said:


> Cracker Dave brought some "Dat'l Sauce" to a gathering one year, I wanna think they made theirs at home, that was some goooood sauce.......... wonder how close these are to one another?
> I like heat, not HOT......... also, depends on what else is on the plate & in the glass.......



  LMS dont even like lack pepper.. shes a sissy


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like anything hot long as its got a good flavor.  If its just brn, no thanks.  Alot of people obviously have different tolerances as to whats hot and what taste good.
> Nics wife is tougher than him.
> 
> 
> LMS dont even like lack pepper.. shes a sissy





She has to be, to put up with me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> She has to be, to put up with me.



  you said it, not me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Cracker Dave brought some "Dat'l Sauce" to a gathering one year, I wanna think they made theirs at home, that was some goooood sauce.......... wonder how close these are to one another?
> I like heat, not HOT......... also, depends on what else is on the plate & in the glass.......


Them Buckshot peppers was Hot!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS dont even like lack pepper.. shes a sissy




never heard of it......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Drivelers! Sure is a beautiful day!


Where you at.
Dark and dreary here.  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like anything hot long as its got a good flavor.  If its just brn, no thanks.  Alot of people obviously have different tolerances as to whats hot and what taste good.
> Nics wife is tougher than him.
> 
> 
> LMS dont even like lack pepper.. shes a sissy


I can't say that I've ever heard of lack pepper. 
I like hot stuff. Don't much like salt. It burns my mouth worse than peppa.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Cheeseburger with chili cheese fries, pretty ole good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> never heard of it......



yeah, lack pepper.. it lacks heat


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> never heard of it......



i've never heard of lack pepper or John Legend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Biggest buncha haters eva...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Cheeseburger with chili cheese fries, pretty ole good.



I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Biggest buncha haters eva...



i ain't hatin'.........just a lil ignorant i guess


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it.



me too.....makes my day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Biggest buncha haters eva...



somadder lil fella


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you at.
> Dark and dreary here.
> 
> I can't say that I've ever heard of lack pepper.
> I like hot stuff. Don't much like salt. It burns my mouth worse than peppa.


Over in the 30558. Maysville area on the NE side. There's snow on the ground, absolutely beautiful  it's a bit dreary but snow always trumps that 

Y'all are makin me hawngry with the food talk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> me too.....makes my day



makes ya feel like  don't it.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> makes ya feel like  don't it.



x's


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

ol' Mud is making our nanner's dance


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> muds thinking
> 
> all food =good


for real.
They use to have a bleu burger with jal.'s that was on time!



Keebs said:


> Nuclear?!?!? You debil you!  Even my ex said that one was so hot it didn't have a good taste.......... I likes the wimpy & tongue torch, depending on my mood......


I like tongue torch anything more and my forehead starts sweating



SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Drivelers! Sure is a beautiful day!


 Yeah it is.



rydert said:


> never heard of it......



You know he cant type.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud?


yes


hdm03 said:


> ol' Mud is making our nanner's dance


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ol' Mud is making our nanner's dance



His aint
Comeon Mud git your  on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ol' Mud is making our nanner's dance





mudracing101 said:


> yes



There we go.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

It takes a few minutes for Mud to get his nanner going


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

what in the...  have mercy


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

what's da matter; nancy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> for real.
> They use to have a bleu burger with jal.'s that was on time!
> 
> I like tongue torch anything more and my forehead starts sweating
> ...



Id hate to know it was late.. late=bad
Sorry had to fix your typing too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

They gots 112 ghost in the weather thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tried to download my video but it says i cant embed due to privacy garbish,


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

burn....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

hello


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

We got 6 in herea.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Ghost be making me nervous...  Durt, mud yall2 ladies quit hiding


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gots 112 ghost in the weather thread.





230 something folks in there last night at one time. 

Time for me to ease off into the woods for and hour or two.

Some of ya`ll...self moderate.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin+, SnowHunter, Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+

Speaking of which  hello you 3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> 230 something folks in there last night at one time.
> 
> Time for me to ease off into the woods for and hour or two.
> 
> Some of ya`ll...self moderate.



You dont worry bout that Nic, Ill keep em in line for ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Later Nic


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> 230 something folks in there last night at one time.
> 
> Time for me to ease off into the woods for and hour or two.
> 
> Some of ya`ll...self moderate.



enjoy yourself Nic......I'll make sure these folks stay in line


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, SnowHunter, Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+
> 
> Speaking of which  hello you 3



so we have 4 ladies in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, SnowHunter, Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+
> 
> Speaking of which  hello you 3



 Quit that



Hello Ladies
Hey


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> 230 something folks in there last night at one time.
> 
> Time for me to ease off into the woods for and hour or two.
> 
> Some of ya`ll...self moderate.


 have fun Nic! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, SnowHunter, Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+
> 
> Speaking of which  hello you 3



Hey Nancy!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

They is some ole feller with a bloody hachet over in the WW thread trying to derail it an goin  . Talkin bout sunshine and nice temps


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Drivelers! Sure is a beautiful day!


yours is way more beautiful......... no snow here....



Nicodemus said:


> She has to be, to put up with me.


 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Them Buckshot peppers was Hot!!


Ask Quack about the Master Tonic......... they're in it........ 


Nicodemus said:


> 230 something folks in there last night at one time.
> 
> Time for me to ease off into the woods for and hour or two.
> 
> Some of ya`ll...self moderate.


enjoy yourself, Nic!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You dont worry bout that Nic, Ill keep em in line for ya





hdm03 said:


> enjoy yourself Nic......I'll make sure these folks stay in line


Why is it I get the feeling we were 2 of the main ones he was talking to? 


hdm03 said:


> so we have 4 ladies in here


yeah, your here now, DUH


mudracing101 said:


> Quit that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



SnowHunter said:


> have fun Nic!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nancy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Ill tell ya what that rutt dont stick around long.  he sneaks in and runs like the wind.  Hes a sneaky feller


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone talked to Jeff?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why is it I get the feeling we were 2 of the main ones he was talking to?



I know one thing......he doesn't giggle when i flop the WW thread


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone talked to Jeff?



about what?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell ya what that rutt dont stick around long.  he sneaks in and runs like the wind.  Hes a sneaky feller



Didn't go anywhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell ya what that rutt dont stick around long.  he sneaks in and runs like the wind.  Hes a sneaky feller





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone talked to Jeff?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

i don't get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I know one thing......he doesn't giggle when i flop the WW thread



NO YOU DI INT.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO YOU DI INT.



yeah.....a couple of days ago......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone talked to Jeff?





hdm03 said:


> about what?



DANCIN NANNERS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didn't go anywhere.


  quit hiding...


please 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>




I musta missed something


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

i missed it too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it



I know. 
It's a long story bout Jag running like the wind and jumping over H22's............ get Quack to tell ya. He was there.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone talked to Jeff?


Usually don't while he's out............. I thought he was getting in tomorrow?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know.
> It's a long story bout Jag running like the wind and jumping over H22's............ get Quack to tell ya. He was there.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

i heard the story about jabbing some fingers in someone's hiney?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

maybe that was nancy


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> maybe that was nancy



definitely...........


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yours is way more beautiful......... no snow here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could always head north


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22, hdm03+, SnowHunter


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2015)

You rang, Milady?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22, hdm03+, SnowHunter



I's been hurr


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm ready fo da summer!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ...





hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo da summer!



Isn't that Quacks personal body guard/flight attendant/skipper/ maid/ and what not.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

yes.....she does it all


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

very talented young lady


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd say.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i heard the story about jabbing some fingers in someone's hiney?





hdm03 said:


> maybe that was nancy





hdm03 said:


> I'm ready fo da summer!


me two, to , too


hdm03 said:


> very talented young lady


Very


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

and just like that.. dead


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

errybody left me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

just me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

by myself


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

I wasnt even trying


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> You could always head north


you know betta!


mudracing101 said:


> just me


turn around............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> and just like that.. dead





mudracing101 said:


> errybody left me





mudracing101 said:


> just me





mudracing101 said:


> by myself





mudracing101 said:


> homo3





mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt even trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you know betta!
> 
> turn around............



scaret me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

I bet after muds big lunch, keebs scaring him bout made him mud himself


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Ask Mr. hawtnet, who is the entertainment going to be this year at Kmf?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ask Mr. hawtnet, who is the entertainment going to be this year at Kmf?



I HOPE its the chick hdm03 posted a pic of


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I HOPE its the chick hdm03 posted a pic of



Well its not going to be be me again this year. Wait unless all the womens want to go for a ride in and with mud again. I can arrange that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> scaret me


 *come my pretty*............ bbbwahahahahaha


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet after muds big lunch, keebs scaring him bout made him mud himself


 he's so easy...........


mudracing101 said:


> Ask Mr. hawtnet, who is the entertainment going to be this year at Kmf?


like we don't already know............ 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I HOPE its the chick hdm03 posted a pic of


 yeah, like Quack would bring her with all you yahoo's around............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> *come my pretty*............ bbbwahahahahaha
> 
> he's so easy...........
> 
> ...



She might ride there with quack but  shes leaving with me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> *come my pretty*............ bbbwahahahahaha



 stop that


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She might ride there with quack but  shes leaving with me



 nancy being funny.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> nancy being funny.



 i was being wishful


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She might ride there with quack but  shes leaving with me





mudracing101 said:


> stop that


*and your little dog too*


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was just wishful DREAMING


fixed it for ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Well its not going to be be me again this year. Wait unless all the womens want to go for a ride in and with mud again. I can arrange that.



I'm taking his keys the minute we get there. Specially if my friend Jim comes. I aint aprying for another tranny in the truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was being wishful



I bet if Quack brings her, we'll all git to meet hdm ohtree.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm taking his keys the minute we get there. Specially if my friend Jim comes. I aint aprying for another tranny in the truck.



I still aint figured out why Mrs. V pushed sis n law when she was trying to get down. made me fall on her.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet if Quack brings her, we'll all git to meet hdm ohtree.





The heck with Vegas!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint aprying for another tranny in the truck.



Do what?  HFH isn't allowed in the truck?


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I still aint figured out why Mrs. V pushed sis n law when she was trying to get down. made me fall on her.



Speaking of Mrs. V..........tell her I said hey.....she'll know


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> Speaking of Mrs. V..........tell her I said hey.....she'll know



she's asleep, i'll tell her at 4 when she wakes up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Do what?  HFH isn't allowed in the truck?



still more a man than you, lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I still aint figured out why Mrs. V pushed sis n law when she was trying to get down. made me fall on her.





hdm03 said:


> Do what?  HFH isn't allowed in the truck?




I aint PAYING for another transmission.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> she's asleep, i'll tell her at 4 when she wakes up.



it's ok......i'll just roll over and tell her


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> still more a man than you, lil fella



 oh snap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

cat fight


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



You mean King


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> it's ok......i'll just roll over and tell her



Before you leave trim and prune them boxwoods out front, gotta do your part


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Before you leave trim and prune them boxwoods out front, gotta do your part



He might break a nail.  I wouldnt  have high hopes of him doing yard work


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> oh snap



maybe they should challenge each other to a duel.............

they will probably choose to sword fight.......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> maybe they should challenge each other to a duel.............
> 
> they will probably choose to sword fight.......



Not in this weather


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

brrrrrr; it's cold


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> maybe they should challenge each other to a duel.............
> 
> they will probably choose to sword fight.......



yep, sword fight.
 neither would  get hurt.


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Before you leave trim and prune them boxwoods out front, gotta do your part



i don't mind doing some trimming; i'm good at landscaping


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

LOLing..


SMH...


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't mind doing some trimming; i'm good at landscaping



I doubt that Mrs. V will be able to sleep through that...............


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

i think they be making fun of me and nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

im not commenting.  but im giggling like a drunk durt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

speaking of durt, his goats eyes give me the heevy jeevies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

I dont understand why my customers come in complaining bout it being warm in here.  Its only 75


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> speaking of durt, his goats eyes give me the heevy jeevies



I was thinking the same thing earlier.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont understand why my customers come in complaining bout it being warm in here.  Its only 75



Tell them to stand outside while you get their stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell them to stand outside while you get their stuff.



I aint got no glass, how would I see them?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Well its not going to be be me again this year. Wait unless all the womens want to go for a ride in and with mud again. I can arrange that.






rydert said:


> maybe they should challenge each other to a duel.............
> 
> they will probably choose to sword fight.......


   I have a sword.............. but I ain't loaning it to either of them, Michonne wouldn't like that........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

lol ing erywhere.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I have a sword.............. but I ain't loaning it to either of them, Michonne wouldn't like that........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Time is up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

why u laughing


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is up!



bye queen


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> lol ing erywhere.



i got some lol on my shirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I have a sword.............. but I ain't loaning it to either of them, Michonne wouldn't like that........



why you slammin your head, when it was your turn you pinched me on the butt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> why you slammin your head, when it was your turn you pinched me on the butt.



she grabbed mine


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


whaaaaa???????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is up!


Later sista!


mudracing101 said:


> why you slammin your head, when it was your turn you pinched me on the butt.


That was BEFORE I lost my knife!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she grabbed mine


Lil miss sunshine done the same thing to me when we got off the fourwheeler


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she grabbed mine


slapped, not grabbed!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Lil miss sunshine done the same thing to me when we got off the fourwheeler



u shoulda told her hey... shes still for sale


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> whaaaaa???????
> 
> Later sista!
> 
> That was BEFORE I lost my knife!



thats right, i forgot about the knife


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> slapped, not grabbed!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> slapped, not grabbed!



I'll let you borrow my belt next time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> u shoulda told her hey... shes still for sale



I did, , no need to buy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll let you borrow my belt next time.



Oh  snap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I did, , no need to buy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


>


whatdamattadarlin'?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> whatdamattadarlin'?



everybody left again. I need to get to work , i'll check back later.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> everybody left again. I need to get to work , i'll check back later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

Grrrr....that walk in the woods didn`t last long.




What`s the talk about knives?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....that walk in the woods didn`t last long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not?  Rain?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....that walk in the woods didn`t last long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we won't talk about that knife incident..........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....that walk in the woods didn`t last long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, speakin of knives, are you able to still make the "TomboyBoots" neck knives????


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why not?  Rain?




Knee gave out.  




Keebs said:


> we won't talk about that knife incident..........




Oh, sorry...here`s my pet I got little over a year ago. made the sheath for it myself not long ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey, speakin of knives, are you able to still make the "TomboyBoots" neck knives????





Depends on who might want one...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Depends on who might want one...






me..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> me..........





You don`t have one?   

Consider it done.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t have one?
> 
> Consider it done.



Nic, put the lanyard thru the handle, not the sheath, trust me


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t have one?
> 
> Consider it done.


nope........



Hornet22 said:


> Nic, put the lanyard thru the handle, not the sheath, trust me


really not a bad idea............


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

Lanyard always goes on the tang. Sheath goes over the blade. That way it won`t cut the wearers throat.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Lanyard always goes on the tang. Sheath goes over the blade. That way it won`t cut the wearers throat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


>





Next time I see you, I`ll present you yours and place it around your neck, as I have done every Lady who owns one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Next time I see you, I`ll present you yours and place it around your neck, as I have done every Lady who owns one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Lanyard always goes on the tang. Sheath goes over the blade. That way it won`t cut the wearers throat.


Pretty! 


Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Now my times up & ending on a very happy note!
Later Folks, ya'll stay warm & you folks up North, stay safe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Now my times up & ending on a very happy note!
> Later Folks, ya'll stay warm & you folks up North, stay safe!



I'll send  pics.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2015)

Hate I missed you Keebs, but I got you smoked sausage and some bacon loaded up. I will call mud and make arrangement to meet him. If you trust him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Mud=gonna be enjoying some smoked sausage and bacon .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2015)

meeting cancelled home early for a Twozday.   The ww thread sure blew up with newbies today.   :lol:


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll send  pics.





KyDawg said:


> Hate I missed you Keebs, but I got you smoked sausage and some bacon loaded up. I will call mud and make arrangement to meet him. If you trust him.


I may have to remind him, but I guess we can trust him.......
I gotta figure out a way to get you those canned peanuts!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=gonna be enjoying some smoked sausage and bacon .


Peanut man got the last that was supposed to come to me.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

dang, look at the time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

keebs=late


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs=late



I thought she mighta left her light on for us. 
She gone now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2015)

beef burritos.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Deer meat burger/tater tot casserole and scrambled squash/onion in the cast iron bacon grease. 

Had a get together with my high school girlfriends this past weekend and we always bring "gifts". One of my friends brought use some cocktail napkins that read, "DRINKING... Because no great story ever started with someone eating a salad."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

A lil deer/hog sausage gravy n biscuits to go with my peppa . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Sup folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

How is everyone doing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Wybro and Bloodbro !!  Waitin on 7am !!  Off til Saturday.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Bought new tires today, man they were proud of them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 24, 2015)

POLYPHE′MUS does not like this thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> POLYPHE′MUS does not like this thread.





Ya lost me ??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs=late


yeah, thought I was leaving but didn't.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought she mighta left her light on for us.
> She gone now.


u know betta.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Deer meat burger/tater tot casserole and scrambled squash/onion in the cast iron bacon grease.
> 
> Had a get together with my high school girlfriends this past weekend and we always bring "gifts". One of my friends brought use some cocktail napkins that read, "DRINKING... Because no great story ever started with someone eating a salad."


neat napkins!!!1
I 'sperimented tonight.......... deer burger, sketti sauce, noodles, *I*talian seasonings.......... garlic bread............ we'll see.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya lost me ??


meeeeee toooooo.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Bought new tires today, man they were proud of them.




What'd ya end up buying ??





GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, I've lost my Kershaw, feel nekkid without it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey folks


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya end up buying ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lose a Taber & tell me how ya feel! ESPECIALLY one ya WON in a raffle! We're talking one I *went to* ev'ry day!grrrrrstillupsetaboutthatone!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya end up buying ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never was a big fan of Sammy ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> POLYPHE′MUS does not like this thread.





You care to explain and translate this?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey folks


hey!
ok, The Voice & fixin ta eat............ lawd I hope this dish is decent enough to eat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You care to explain and translate this?



I was afraid to ask ..... Hiding behind you an yo hatchet!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> hey!
> ok, The Voice & fixin ta eat............ lawd I hope this dish is decent enough to eat!



What's for dinner Keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Dang Crickett just smoked me on the WW thread.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2015)

live from da beer drinkers hotel room in Fainbridge, hate yall missed the BL slaughter


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What's for dinner Keebs?


"My" Version of *I*talian goolash............ noodles, Italian seasonings & deer burger......... and garlic bread.......... turned out "not bad"!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Crickett just smoked me on the WW thread.



Well.......... the WW thread IS in the campfire. Juss sayin. 
Maybe it should be moved to the ON TOPIC forum if'n they don't want to sit by the fire. OK, I'm


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2015)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.......... the WW thread IS in the campfire. Juss sayin.
> Maybe it should be moved to the ON TOPIC thread if'n they don't want to sit by the fire. OK, I'm





Kinda what I was thankin ???  I just posted the # of peeples on there, didn't realize Dustin Pate had requested us not to.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda what I was thankin ???  I just posted the # of peeples on there, didn't realize Dustin Pate had requested us not to.



I been doin it too.  I'll be a ghost next time I check in.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2015)

DP=buzz kill


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya end up buying ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nitto Terra Grappler G2


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> POLYPHE′MUS does not like this thread.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya lost me ??





Nicodemus said:


> You care to explain and translate this?





blood on the ground said:


> I was afraid to ask ..... Hiding behind you an yo hatchet!!





 What they said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Nitto Terra Grappler G2





Think that's what's on my truck, not sure though ??



I somehow knocked my cover off my satellite receiver on the roof of my truck the other day . . 

The lil black thingy on the drivers side.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

145 on the WW thread . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think that's what's on my truck, not sure though ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How ? 








Hooked On Quack said:


> 145 on the WW thread . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> How ?





I don't have a clue, was coming back from Milledgeville and heard a whop whop, glanced in my rearview mirrow and saw something black tumbling down the road, I thought I had run over a piece of rubber ???


Something had to of hit it, 'cause there's scratches and it's broken off it's mounts ??

Mebbe a bird ??  I really dunno ??

When I got to ACE I happen to look at the roof and saw it was gone and all kinds of neat lookin stuff was exposed . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't have a clue, was coming back from Milledgeville and heard a whop whop, glanced in my rearview mirrow and saw something black tumbling down the road, I thought I had run over a piece of rubber ???
> 
> 
> Something had to of hit it, 'cause there's scratches and it's broken off it's mounts ??
> ...





Don't even want to know what that's gonna cost to repair


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Roll up your sleeves an get back in the winter weather thread Quackbro!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Don't even want to know what that's gonna cost to repair




Take that back there only like 50-100 dollars on ebay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Don't even want to know what that's gonna cost to repair




I'm hoping I can just buy the cover and Gorilla glue it back on there, I don't use none of that stuff anyhow??





blood on the ground said:


> Roll up your sleeves an get back in the winter weather thread Quackbro!





I ain't skeered . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Take that back there only like 50-100 dollars on ebay





Is that the whole unit, or just the cover ??  The units okay, just the cover missing and the mounts are broke??


Whatdaya call 'em ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Crickett's lurkin, but she ain't postin ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Roll up your sleeves an get back in the winter weather thread Quackbro!





109 on the WW thread . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that the whole unit, or just the cover ??  The units okay, just the cover missing and the mounts are broke??
> 
> 
> Whatdaya call 'em ???



The whole unit,  satellite antenna Chevrolet Silverado


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> The whole unit,  satellite antenna Chevrolet Silverado





10-4, 'preciate it Wybro !! 


My wife won't allow me on E-bay anymore since I bought that air guitar.  Got a box full of packing peanuts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Crickets jus reading back .... Seeing who she needs ta scraighten out!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, 'preciate it Wybro !!
> 
> 
> My wife won't allow me on E-bay anymore since I bought that air guitar.  Got a box full of packing peanuts.



Smart woman, I don't buy big ticket items since I bought the corvette on there, been waiting on it to be delivered for 9 years


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Smart woman, I don't buy big ticket items since I bought the corvette on there, been waiting on it to be delivered for 9 years



Never been labeled a hasty fella have ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

4 peeples viewing the "No Name Driveler..."


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Never been labeled a hasty fella have ya?



I think its just slow shipping


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

7 mo eyewaz


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 peeples viewing the "No Name Driveler..."



6 now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

7 now . .




Me and CMC gotta head to da big citay of Deepstep !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Back to 4 . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Be careful don't let CMC run ya outta the truck


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

Hot wings and nachos


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

3 does and 1 possum seen, nuttin runned ova.

No poots from CMC either !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 does and 1 possum seen, nuttin runned ova.
> 
> No poots from CMC either !!



No big foots crossing the road!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooo!!!! Just got home bout an hour ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wo slap out too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wooooooooo!!!! Just got home bout an hour ago.





Welcome home Chiefbro !!!  How's the weather IYBY ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Quack, Blood.....I'd stay and chat wiff yall, but I got to go get horizontal. Yall have a good night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Chiefbro b soundin all like Ric Flair up in hera !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, Blood.....I'd stay and chat wiff yall, but I got to go get horizontal. Yall have a good night.





10-4, give Mz T a pinch from me !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chiefbro !!!  How's the weather IYBY ??



Thanks Quackbro!  Ahhhh.....just chilly and foggy here! I drove up and Jag came out and met me before I could get out of the car good. He said, "We got a blizzard comin."


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, give Mz T a pinch from me !!



Will do Hoss! Hope MizDawn  is doing well. Holler later!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, Blood.....I'd stay and chat wiff yall, but I got to go get horizontal. Yall have a good night.



Goodnight Jiff ....love you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

Man it be foggy tadeaf outside! Fog and 27 degrees ...hhmmmm!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Man it be foggy tadeaf outside! Fog and 27 degrees ...hhmmmm!





You can carry that crap ova to the WW thread, this here is the DRIVELER !!! 



2 viewing


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wooooooooo!!!! Just got home bout an hour ago.




Welcome home Chief 







Hooked On Quack said:


> You can carry that crap ova to the WW thread, this here is the DRIVELER !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 viewing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Past due for the white out ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

1 member/ 0 guest


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

'Mornin EE and GW !!! 


Got thisun whupppppppped !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

3 viewing


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

Mernin kids, I hope all is well!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Nitto Terra Grappler G2



Put those on my truck about 6 months ago.  Been very pleased with them.   Almost as much as they were proud of them.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chiefbro !!!  How's the weather IYBY ??



What is this the mixed greet and weather thread?   

Well the I D 10T's at work called a snow day already with me being one of those still having to report.  They can't listen to me when I relate what the experts think will happen.

Well the white screen of 'test your patience' sure was long and late this morning but it gave me time to brew up lots of coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

quit looking at the ww driveler last night when ddd said it would be 10-11 before he posted his thoughts.  Five pages of useful info this morning to look for his post.  

wish he would go back to the free cat avi so I could find his posts faster.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good Morning Quack, Blood and Gobblin.  I have watched this Dang "white screen" for the past hour and 20 minutes now !!!

I got teed off about it and decided to read the newspaper, eat some breakfast and cuss a blue streak while wondering why a company can't perform the nightly update and maintenance on this site between 2-3 AM each night instead since that is by far the lowest usage period.  I like to stick to my routine every day so that I can get the maximum performance out of my brain!!!     I don't like any changes along the way for sure.


Welcome home Chief.  Glad that you finally made it home safely.  OH, by the way, a big blizzard is coming !!!!  I tell you....man that Jag has got it going on for sure.

Gobblin is already here with a truck load of hot fresh brewed coffee while I am still typing this.  I think that I will go over the WW thread and tell them just how many people are viewing that thread and see how many people that I can get mad at me today.  Yep, Quack made me do it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quit looking at the ww driveler last night when ddd said it would be 10-11 before he posted his thoughts.  Five pages of useful info this morning to look for his post.
> 
> wish he would go back to the free cat avi so I could find his posts faster.





GW if you'll go to DDD's profile and click on statistics and then click on his posts, you can just read what he posts and not all the other "nonsense..."




5 peeples viewing . .


----------



## Hankus (Feb 25, 2015)

mornin, ain pushin daisys so mite as well push this rope an get ready fer werk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GW if you'll go to DDD's profile and click on statistics and then click on his posts, you can just read what he posts and not all the other "nonsense..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how long did it take you to learn to post pics and vids?   I think you were just pulling our leg.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how long did it take you to learn to post pics and vids?   I think you were just pulling our leg.





Only 8 yrs, Chiefbro splained it to me ova the phone in about 30 seconds . .



The other I learned thru stawkin folkz .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

1 viewer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 8 yrs, Chiefbro splained it to me ova the phone in about 30 seconds . .
> 
> 
> 
> The other I learned thru stawkin folkz .



when you figure out a fast way to get to a profile let me know.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

quack,

you stopping at the QT to get a anniversary biscuit and card for Ms.Dawn this morning on the way home?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> when you figure out a fast way to get to a profile let me know.



Dang, I just made two clicks and found out that you are a "mind molder" and you are also an expert when it comes to pushing a rope!!!!  Once upon a time, I pushed a rope fairly well on occasion but I learned that cold beers did have a big effect on that being accomplished!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2015)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO QUACK AND GOBBLIN AND TO THEIR WIVES WHO HAVE PUT UP WITH THEIR NONSENSE ALL OF THESE YEARS !!!

SURE HOPE THAT YOU GUYS HAVE A VERY SPECIAL DAY TODAY AND HOPEFULLY YA'LL WILL CREATE SO MUCH HEAT THAT IT WILL MELT ALL OF THIS SNOW THAT IS ON THE WAY !!!



Yes, I hate snow !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Morning






gobbleinwoods said:


> Put those on my truck about 6 months ago.  Been very pleased with them.   Almost as much as they were proud of them.



Yeah, this is my second set got about 60,000 miles out of the last set.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO QUACK AND GOBBLIN AND TO THEIR WIVES WHO HAVE PUT UP WITH THEIR NONSENSE ALL OF THESE YEARS !!!
> 
> SURE HOPE THAT YOU GUYS HAVE A VERY SPECIAL DAY TODAY AND HOPEFULLY YA'LL WILL CREATE SO MUCH HEAT THAT IT WILL MELT ALL OF THIS SNOW THAT IS ON THE WAY !!!





X2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

my ride is here


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my ride is here




Dang, I just fell out of my chair laughing on this one Gobblin !!!!  You are GOOD.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good Morning Wycliff.  I didn't mean to overlook you this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Wycliff.  I didn't mean to overlook you this morning.



That's ok I wasn't on when you were saying mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> when you figure out a fast way to get to a profile let me know.




Just click on DDD's name on the WW thread.






gobbleinwoods said:


> quack,
> 
> you stopping at the QT to get a anniversary biscuit and card for Ms.Dawn this morning on the way home?





Got her a card sametime I got her V-day card, she's already got sausage n gravy n biscuits for breakfast.

Prolly carry her out to eat, she's not 'pose to be doing anythang til next week.




Thanks EE !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

I bought a V-day card and anniversary at the same time too.   Great minds think alike.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

7 viewing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Good day all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all !!



Make it a good one yourself!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I bought a V-day card and anniversary at the same time too.   Great minds think alike.



this statement is of questionable validity


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Merning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

Folks please quit posting member numbers and keep the thread on topic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

392 is a great number.  its even steven


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

What it Iz?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Today is a good day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

yall aint talking enough


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Today is a good day.



Congratulations on being finished with probation bro! It's a hard life !


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Wednesday!!!!!! Ok, gotta finish up the payroll stuff!

WELCOME HOME CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What it Iz?



Chief O


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Congratulations on being finished with probation bro! It's a hard life !



Thanks for your support


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for your support



No problem sir.... Happy to show the love!


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for your support



what was you on probation for?.....solicitation in the park?.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I heard it might snow or something today


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

Just got werd it might snow in north Georgia today!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard it might snow or something today



BAM... Great minds think alike Mandeizel!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good morning, paper work today, lots .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> what was you on probation for?.....solicitation in the park?.............



assault and battery.  Gotta keep ya pimp hand strong


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> assault and battery.  Gotta keep ya pimp hand strong



poor homo3..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> poor homo3..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

poor mud, hope he dont get a paper cut


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

office is closing at 2 today


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Wednesday!!!!!! Ok, gotta finish up the payroll stuff!
> 
> WELCOME HOME CHIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Thank ya Sweetie!!! 



rydert said:


> Chief O




 Thank ya Sweetie!!! 


DertO


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> BAM... Great minds think alike Mandeizel!



Girl I used to work with called me Mandella


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Gotta go return rental car. Got enough gas to go about 7 miles. Nearest gas station is about 8 miles


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Uphill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Should I get a runnin start and coast?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

I got it in ECO already.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I got it in ECO already.


just ask Jag for some of his extra............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> just ask Jag for some of his extra............



 

Gonna po some Red Bull's and Monster Energies up in it!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> just ask Jag for some of his extra............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

let it coast up hill and floor it down hills


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm confused again!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused again!!!



For once; Jeff C doesn't have gas


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> For once; Jeff C doesn't have gas



I think you got Jeff and Quack confused


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Crickett just smoked me on the WW thread.



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.......... the WW thread IS in the campfire. Juss sayin.
> Maybe it should be moved to the ON TOPIC forum if'n they don't want to sit by the fire. OK, I'm





Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda what I was thankin ???  I just posted the # of peeples on there, didn't realize Dustin Pate had requested us not to.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been coin it too.  I'll be a ghost next time I check in.




I had been doing the same thing then I saw DP post asking ppl to quit doing it  so I deleted mine. I was posting it b/c it was reaching historic viewer count. When new members go back to read old threads they will have no idea how active the thread was at that time unless they see the viewer # posted.......but I will refrain from posting any non weather related comments in those threads from now on. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 145 on the WW thread . . .







Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett's lurkin, but she ain't postin ??





blood on the ground said:


> Crickets jus reading back .... Seeing who she needs ta scraighten out!!!



I tried posting last night but my stooped smartphone kept logging me out. 

EDIT: 5 viewing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

hey Mrs Crickett


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

3 members and 2 guests


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

i dont know what that means


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 25, 2015)

Drive by...



Oh hey erey buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

bye W2H


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Wow....somebody ate some sour grapes last night  They should really just......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

5 members and 2 guests


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I had been doing the same thing then I saw DP post asking ppl to quit doing it  so I deleted mine. I was posting it b/c it was reaching historic viewer count. When new members go back to read old threads they will have no idea how active the thread was at that time unless they see the viewer # posted.......but I will refrain from posting any non weather related comments in those threads from now on.



I did it a couple of time for the same reason Crickett....thought it was cool to see so many watching it....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

just had one of our sales rep's come by with a new guy from up around Loganville........... got to talkin & I looked at him & asked "Are you by chance on GON?".......... he turned to me and said "as a matter of fact, I am, how did you know?" Instead of "Gaydar" I have "GONar"!!!!!!!! 
Poor guy has to drive home late this afternoon in this bad weather 'cause he promised his little girl he'd be there to play in the snow with her.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 172 (68 members and 104 guests) doing my part..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 172 (68 members and 104 guests) doing my part..........



I just wanted to say, thank you for all you do Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> just had one of our sales rep's come by with a new guy from up around Loganville........... got to talkin & I looked at him & asked "Are you by chance on GON?".......... he turned to me and said "as a matter of fact, I am, how did you know?" Instead of "Gaydar" I have "GONar"!!!!!!!!
> Poor guy has to drive home late this afternoon in this bad weather 'cause he promised his little girl he'd be there to play in the snow with her.





So who was it? 


2 viewing........I think


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just wanted to say, thank you for all you do Keebs.


anytime, any time at all..........


Crickett said:


> So who was it?
> 
> 
> 2 viewing........I think


He told me, but I couldn't find him, BUT he's big into duck hunting too, thought MrsHawtness might know him......


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 25, 2015)

Mornin Y'all 

How's everyone doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

At the carwash


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

This gonna be Mrs H22


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Holla back in a Lil bit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> At the carwash


Dance a jig while your there Jeff fa fa. 


Crickett said:


> This gonna be Mrs H22


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

The ornery one is back. Anybody seen Migmac?

The most I saw at one time were 356 viewers were on the weather thread last night.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The ornery one is back. Anybody seen Migmac?
> 
> The most I saw at one time were 356 viewers were on the weather thread last night.



wow.....there were 207 when I was looking.....


oh, morning Nic.....


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> How's everyone doin?



goot....how's you is?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The ornery one is back. Anybody seen Migmac?
> 
> The most I saw at one time were 356 viewers were on the weather thread last night.



He should be in the Billy thread


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dance a jig while your there Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> How's everyone doin?


good.n.u?


Jeff C. said:


> At the carwash


manual or auto?


Crickett said:


> This gonna be Mrs H22





Nicodemus said:


> The ornery one is back. Anybody seen Migmac?
> 
> The most I saw at one time were 356 viewers were on the weather thread last night.


mernin you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good.n.u?
> 
> manual or auto?
> 
> ...





Mornin`, Ma`am.  

Mornin` folks....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

I hate dealing with banks.  That is all..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He should be in the Billy thread



Nic... Visiting  the Billy thread.... 
yeah dont see that happening


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hate dealing with banks.  That is all..



Agreed, that's why I've about cut them out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Nic, why the fella in your avatar got on eye liner...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Agreed, that's why I've about cut them out




it aint me cutting THEM off Im worried about.  

No, im teasing.  it was something simple and i really like the lady I deal with at the bank.  Its just the thought of banks that bother me


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic... Visiting  the Billy thread....
> yeah dont see that happening





I see more than you think I do.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic... Visiting  the Billy thread....
> yeah dont see that happening


you'd be surprised where he shows up!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, why the fella in your avatar got on eye liner...


you gonna tell him to take it off?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, why the fella in your avatar got on eye liner...





Warpaint, boy.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, why the fella in your avatar got on eye liner...



Google is yer fwend 



> Vikings used a type of eyeliner known as kohl which was a dark-colored powder made of crushed antimony, burnt almonds, lead, oxidized copper, ochre, ash, malachite and chrysocolla.  It helped keep the harsh glare of the sun from damaging one’s eyesight while also increasing the dramatic sex appeal of the wearer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I see more than you think I do.





Keebs said:


> you'd be surprised where he shows up!
> 
> you gonna tell him to take it off?



Oh, I know.  I should have said, "Nic posting in the Billy thread......."


And um, NO!!   

Iffin i ever see Nic wearing it i wont tell him either cause i know hes done completely lost it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Google is yer fwend



vikings were metrosexuals?  Who knew


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Wow....somebody ate some sour grapes last night  They should really just......


what i miss?


Nicodemus said:


> Warpaint, boy.


Yea Boy.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> vikings were metrosexuals?  Who knew



 Git him Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Louie, you lookin` for a boat?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> what i miss?
> 
> Yea Boy.
> 
> ...


hiney smoocher 


Nicodemus said:


> Louie, you lookin` for a boat?




Um.. uh..  "da debil made me do it"?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

bye leroy, you gonna have to give the  bus back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Leroy=in the bathroom applying eye liner.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Leroy=in the bathroom applying eye liner.



See if i send you any more selfies.. gonna bust me out that fast


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> bye leroy, you gonna have to give the  bus back.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Leroy=in the bathroom applying eye liner.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> See if i send you any more selfies.. gonna bust me out that fast



Keep it up and I'll post em on here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keep it up and I'll post em on here.



Hey, its works for that weird dude...  shoot whats his name....  jack sparrow...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

wait, Nic, that boat aint got no rod holders.  Boats useless without rod holders.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, its works for that weird dude...  shoot whats his name....  jack sparrow...



Johnny Depp


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

shoot, I bet it aint even got a live well...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Johnny Depp



Yeah, thats her name


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> goot....how's you is?


Mornin Ry  gotta fire goin, coffee brewed and the kids informed me I'm a frost elf on the Skylander video game  life is good 


Keebs said:


> good.n.u?
> 
> manual or auto?
> 
> ...


Mornin Sista! All is well 

Mornin Nic, Crickett, Nancy, Mrs H22, Mud


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, Nic, that boat aint got no rod holders.  Boats useless without rod holders.




It has an anchor....which might possibly be locked to an ankle...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, its works for that weird dude...  shoot whats his name....  jack sparrow...


Jealous much


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Ry  gotta fire goin, coffee brewed and the kids informed me I'm a frost elf on the Skylander video game  life is good :Cool:
> 
> Mornin Sista! All is well
> 
> Mornin Nic, Crickett, Nancy, Mrs H22, Mud


Mornin. Can't wait to get by my fireplace. 


Nicodemus said:


> It has an anchor....which might possibly be locked to an ankle...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Ry  gotta fire goin, coffee brewed and the kids informed me I'm a frost elf on the Skylander video game  life is good
> 
> Mornin Sista! All is well
> 
> Mornin Nic, Crickett, Nancy, Mrs H22, Mud



 Hey


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Ry  gotta fire goin, coffee brewed and the kids informed me I'm a frost elf on the Skylander video game  life is good :Cool:
> 
> Mornin Sista! All is well
> 
> Mornin Nic, Crickett, Nancy, Mrs H22, Mud





I'm usually Stealth Elf


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It has an anchor....which might possibly be locked to an ankle...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Ry  gotta fire goin, coffee brewed and the kids informed me I'm a frost elf on the Skylander video game  life is good
> 
> Mornin Sista! All is well
> 
> Mornin Nic, Crickett, Nancy, Mrs H22, Mud


 mernin maam


Nicodemus said:


> It has an anchor....which might possibly be locked to an ankle...



what kinda silly fella would tie an anchor to their own ankle..    That dont make much good sense.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Time to go get my youngins


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (5 members and 4 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, Crickett+, Keebs+, SnowHunter, Wycliff+

Nic left.  I hope he didnt go searching for a lock.. he knows where big gators are.. Im getting a little skeered now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Bye mrs crickett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh, yall wish me luck today.  Possible big change in my future


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, yall wish me luck today.  Possible big change in my future


Good luck !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2015)

driveby!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> currently active users viewing this thread: 9 (5 members and 4 guests)
> havin_fun_huntin, crickett+, keebs+, snowhunter, wycliff+
> 
> nic left.  I hope he didnt go searching for a lock.. He knows where big gators are.. Im getting a little skeered now





....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> driveby!!



Hi. Bye



If anyone sees Nic, Im not here..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, yall wish me luck today.  Possible big change in my future



Might wanna ask for . Looks like you're gonna need em. That a big gator.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, yall wish me luck today.  Possible big change in my future





rhbama3 said:


> driveby!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might wanna ask for . Looks like you're gonna need em. That a big gator.





One of the 4 biggest ones I have ever seen in a lifetime of being around gators. I kid you not.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I'm usually Stealth Elf


 the Frost Elf had a Scottish accent  I've got Scottish roots so I reckon the kids figured it fits 
Bye Crickett! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, yall wish me luck today.  Possible big change in my future


Good luck Nancy 


rhbama3 said:


> driveby!!


Hi Wingman, bye Wingman! 


Nicodemus said:


> ....


Que the jaws theme music


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Hdm03, you idjit....

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9330579&postcount=9


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You care to explain and translate this?



POLYPHE′MUS  was a Cyclops who was killed by nobody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What I miss?



Jeffro!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> POLYPHE′MUS  was a Cyclops who was killed by nobody.





Nice sigline.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch.



here, we got enough  and  to share


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

wait, cancel that.  Mud, you get no chili..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Good one 





Nicodemus said:


> Nice sigline.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

fuzzy kilt the dribbler


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> fuzzy kilt the dribbler


naaww, I had to go heat my plate up........... green beans, some kinda pasta stuff, one deer popper, one hot wing & one cheekun laig.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs=cleaning out da fridge.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=cleaning out da fridge.


pretty much............ saving the *I*talian goolaush for tomorrow!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, Nic, that boat aint got no rod holders.  Boats useless without rod holders.



But cup holders galore


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Was gonna go to Flarduh tomorrow, MizT is kind of wishy washy on it now. Sposed to rain Fri/Sat down there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> pretty much............ saving the *I*talian goolaush for tomorrow!


I had an over sized honey bun this morning and now I aint hungry. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> But cup holders galore



Priorities man. Priorities.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I should take a pic of the parking lot for Nic. Aint but 1 car out there and it's mine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Was gonna go to Flarduh tomorrow, MizT is kind of wishy washy on it now. Sposed to rain Fri/Sat down there.



She can stay with me and Mrs. V in ttown. No wait Mrs. V gotta work. Aww heck she can stay anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

taco bell


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just met Boss in town, he forgot to give me Keebs stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> She can stay with me and Mrs. V in ttown. No wait Mrs. V gotta work. Aww heck she can stay anyway.



As dert would say......idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just met Boss in town, he forgot to give me Keebs stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just met Boss in town, he forgot to give me Keebs stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I had an over sized honey bun this morning and *now I aint hungry.*


Ihateyou!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I should take a pic of the parking lot for Nic. Aint but 1 car out there and it's mine.


you need to be headed home too!


mudracing101 said:


> Just met Boss in town, he forgot to give me Keebs stuff.





Jeff C. said:


>


I know, right?


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ihateyou!
> 
> you need to be headed home too!
> 
> ...



Just joking Keebs, i got your stuff


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

kickin' chickin' sammich


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

it was good


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

crap


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just joking Keebs, i got your stuff



oh my........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

enough of the inyourwindows; Mud


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just joking Keebs, i got your stuff


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> enough of the inyourwindows; Mud



i dont get it


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

me neither


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> i dont get it


you know, lookin in da windows, maybe he forgot the chicken mask & skeerred him real good.........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

lol ing
AND Jeff C. got me lol ing all ova in that OTHER weather thread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am SO glad I'm the only one here. They just wouldn't understand. 
lol ing OUT LOUD.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Y'all need some ivory , get your minds in the right spot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all need some ivory , get your minds in the right spot.



I don't think ivory is available anymore. Too many elephants killt or something like that.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't think ivory is available anymore. Too many elephants killt or something like that.



Ivory soap; he is referring to Ivory soap


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

oh my gootness.......what in the world?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

poor nancy


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

225 (91 members and 134 guests)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the update Dert.

Lemme go outside and check the weather. BRB


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Ahem....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

How did my name get brung into this


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem....



raining your way yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Speakin of food, i grilled steaks the other night and tried the covering your potato with veg. oil and covering in Kosher salt. Man , they came out perfect. MMMMM good.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> raining your way yet?



none of that weather talk in this thread


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> raining your way yet?





Yep.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of food, i grilled steaks the other night and tried the covering your potato with veg. oil and covering in Kosher salt. Man , they came out perfect. MMMMM good.



i started doing that a couple of years ago; it sho enough is good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Update: The sky is white. The grass is brown. My car still the ONLY one in the parking lot.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: The sky is white. The grass is brown. My car still the ONLY one in the parking lot.



thanks Mrs. hawnett........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> thanks Mrs. hawnett........



You're welcome.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I got some  to do.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of food, i grilled steaks the other night and tried the covering your potato with veg. oil and covering in Kosher salt. Man , they came out perfect. MMMMM good.



try it with sprinkled parmasion cheese.......it be goot that way too


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Ahem....


sic'em Nic!


mudracing101 said:


> NO but i'm up for trying it.


It was gooood, not burnt, but a wonderful *crisp*!
Hey, don't forget to check on the oysters!!!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of food, i grilled steaks the other night and tried the covering your potato with veg. oil and covering in Kosher salt. Man , they came out perfect. MMMMM good.


that is good........... kinda like Cracker Barrel used to do them!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Update: The sky is white. The grass is brown. My car still the ONLY one in the parking lot.


GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got some  to do.


so help me, if you get caught out in this mess, I'm gonna be one upset wet hen!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> try it with sprinkled parmasion cheese.......it be goot that way too


mix some parmasion cheese & mayo together, spread on a pork chop & bake it............. you'll thank me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

git em Nic..  esp mud...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i started doing that a couple of years ago; it sho enough is good!



Yeah, i read where some poke holes in the tater and some dont. I didnt and it came out perfect.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Winter Weather Thread update:
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 266 (119 members and 147 guests)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well. That was quick. I just love this new technology.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sic'em Nic!
> 
> It was gooood, not burnt, but a wonderful *crisp*!
> Hey, don't forget to check on the oysters!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Oh yeah, oysters. almost forgot.



Keebs said:


> mix some parmasion cheese & mayo together, spread on a pork chop & bake it............. you'll thank me!


any particular kind of mayo?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> git em Nic..  esp mud...


I aint done anything Nancy.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah, oysters. almost forgot.
> 
> 
> any particular kind of mayo?
> I aint done anything Nancy.


I just use whatever is in the fridge........... I think it's Kraft, do NOT, I repeat, do NOT over "salt" the chops doing this....... 
the Parmesan cheese has salt in it already.................. lesson learned.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

A lot of horseplay in the WW thread


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well. That was quick. I just love this new technology.


you leaving now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs, i think were doing taxes tonight, you gonna be free tomorrow afternoon? I tell ya what , when you aint busy call me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

I THINK, me and mud should goto Keebs and she should cook for us.  That just me tho


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you leaving now?



Notchet. I'm a REBEL.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> mix some parmasion cheese & mayo together, spread on a pork chop & bake it............. you'll thank me!



ima keep that in mind.....sounds goot


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, i think were doing taxes tonight, you gonna be free tomorrow afternoon? I tell ya what , when you aint busy call me.


k, gimme a sec..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I THINK, me and mud should goto Keebs and she should cook for us.  That just me tho


ok, I cook, ya'll clean, no problem!  I luvs cookin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Notchet. I'm a REBEL.


girl, so hep me!


rydert said:


> ima keep that in mind.....sounds goot


I saw it on a commercial......... I think you can do it on chicken too, but I did it on pork chops, let it brown just a tad on the top....... lawd have mercy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

raining in 31750


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Quiet in the 30606


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> raining in 31750





Still rainin` here too, and there`s enough robins and blackbirds out in the yard and field to feed us for a year.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

nothing here........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

nothing to report here in the 30046


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I just saw the new helmets for UGA. I just threw up in my mouth.
Please let it be a joke.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Still rainin` here too, and there`s enough robins and blackbirds out in the yard and field to feed us for a year.


Isn't there something about robins feeding early or something - - early spring or bad weather coming?  Also, what's the deal with the Sandhill Cranes flying north?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just saw the new helmets for UGA. I just threw up in my mouth.
> Please let it be a joke.



I saw that mess earlier this morning..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Isn't there something about robins feeding early or something - - early spring or bad weather coming?  Also, what's the deal with the Sandhill Cranes flying north?





Haven`t heard that about the robins. As for the sandhills, I wonder if they know where they headed any more. Some stay in Florida now and hatch and rear their biddies. I had a flock fly over headed north 2 weeks ago, but that`s one off the few flocks I`ve seen this season.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I THINK, me and mud should goto Keebs and she should cook for us.  That just me tho


nope, thats me and her time.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Notchet. I'm a REBEL.



 thats right.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Haven`t heard that about the robins. As for the sandhills, I wonder if they know where they headed any more. Some stay in Florida now and hatch and rear their biddies. I had a flock fly over headed north 2 weeks ago, but that`s one off the few flocks I`ve seen this season.


I watched a PILE of them this past Saturday, some huge groups, some small, then a couple more Sunday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I watched a PILE of them this past Saturday, some huge groups, some small, then a couple more Sunday.





Maybe we`ll get a huntin` season on em one day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Rain rain go away.  Come back another day


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Still rainin` here too, and there`s enough robins and blackbirds out in the yard and field to feed us for a year.


I have seen more robins in the last week than my whole life.



Keebs said:


> Isn't there something about robins feeding early or something - - early spring or bad weather coming?  Also, what's the deal with the Sandhill Cranes flying north?





Nicodemus said:


> Haven`t heard that about the robins. As for the sandhills, I wonder if they know where they headed any more. Some stay in Florida now and hatch and rear their biddies. I had a flock fly over headed north 2 weeks ago, but that`s one off the few flocks I`ve seen this season.



I also noticed several flock two weeks ago heading north.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I watched a PILE of them this past Saturday, some huge groups, some small, then a couple more Sunday.



Haven't seen them this year, but have seen them. They some loud buggers. 
Have had a lot of geese fly over this year. 
Before the ice storm hit last week, the back yard was covered with robins. They were even standing on the pool cover.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rain rain go away.  Come back another day



really, the ground here has no where for it to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Fuzzy was saying something about robins in the weather thread a while back. 
Where you at Fuzzy.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

my pond is sho full.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rain rain go away.  Come back another day



Quit your complaining. 
I'll take rain over snow ANY DAY. 
They are saying the snow is going to be so heavy we might see a ton of power outages.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

i don't have a pond; but if i did; it would be full


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe we`ll get a huntin` season on em one day.


Hhhhmmmmmm..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Haven't seen them this year, but have seen them. They some loud buggers.
> Have had a lot of geese fly over this year.
> Before the ice storm hit last week, the back yard was covered with robins. They were even standing on the pool cover.


I've yet to see the geese head back but yeah, robins everywhere!


mudracing101 said:


> really, the ground here has no where for it to go.


you oughta see the horse pen.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fuzzy was saying something about robins in the weather thread a while back.
> Where you at Fuzzy.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit your complaining.
> I'll take rain over snow ANY DAY.
> They are saying the snow is going to be so heavy we might see a ton of power outages.



I see what you did there............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't have a pond; but if i did; it would be full



I don't have one either. If I did, mine would be full too. OF DUCKS.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

When I was a youngun, the flocks of robins were unbelievable. What we have now is a drop in the bucket. Daddy told me stories of when he was little, folks would get together and cut long thin poles, and after dark take lanterns into the bays and swamp where they roosted. They would use the poles and knock robins off the limbs by the hundreds and the women and younguns would gather em in sacks. When they had all they wanted, they`d take em home to clean, eat what they wanted, and salt the rest for later use.

This was called "thrashin`". I`ve read similar stories on how this same technique was used on the now extinct passenger pigeon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> I see what you did there............


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> I see what you did there............



what did she do?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Time to head to da Cafe'356 galfrin. Be careful


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Time to head to da Cafe'356 galfrin. Be careful



see ya there......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Time to head to da Cafe'356 galfrin. Be careful


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

See what I was waiting for Keebs.

See ya'll later.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun, the flocks of robins were unbelievable. What we have now is a drop in the bucket. Daddy told me stories of when he was little, folks would get together and cut long thin poles, and after dark take lanterns into the bays and swamp where they roosted. They would use the poles and knock robins off the limbs by the hundreds and the women and younguns would gather em in sacks. When they had all they wanted, they`d take em home to clean, eat what they wanted, and salt the rest for later use.
> 
> This was called "thrashin`". I`ve read similar stories on how this same technique was used on the now extinct passenger pigeon.


Never heard that before........... interesting!


Hornet22 said:


> Time to head to da Cafe'356 galfrin. Be careful


tell'er brotha!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


be careful!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> See what I was waiting for Keebs.
> 
> See ya'll later.


you coulda just TOLE me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun, the flocks of robins were unbelievable. What we have now is a drop in the bucket. Daddy told me stories of when he was little, folks would get together and cut long thin poles, and after dark take lanterns into the bays and swamp where they roosted. They would use the poles and knock robins off the limbs by the hundreds and the women and younguns would gather em in sacks. When they had all they wanted, they`d take em home to clean, eat what they wanted, and salt the rest for later use.
> 
> This was called "thrashin`". I`ve read similar stories on how this same technique was used on the now extinct passenger pigeon.


I've heard of the stories about that and another bird, i heard that there were so many they would just put nets up in the air and catch em by the thousands. now they gone.



Hornet22 said:


> Time to head to da Cafe'356 galfrin. Be careful


Hornet done laid down the law.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

the last passenger pigeon died in captivity in 1914. Once over 5 billion strong.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> the last passenger pigeon died in captivity in 1914. Once over 5 billion strong.





Her name was Martha. Hard to believe they gone now. Same with the Carolina parakeet, sea mink, and the ivorybill woodpecker. Progress had to do with a lot of it.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 25 (7 members and 18 guests)


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Quack....go read back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

Tell him cricket


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Her name was Martha. Hard to believe they gone now. Same with the Carolina parakeet, sea mink, and the ivorybill woodpecker. Progress had to do with a lot of it.



Thats right. Amazing and sad.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

Just for the record......I DID NOT flop the weather thread on purpose.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Quacks up


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Just for the record......I DID NOT flop the weather thread on purpose.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



But my post got deleted anyway......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Just for the record......I DID NOT flop the weather thread on purpose.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



whether you admit it or not you just might have.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

136 members and 147 guests


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Quack....go read back





mudracing101 said:


> Quacks up








Buncha idjitzzzz !!! 




10millionbilliongazillion viewer/idjitzzz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Quacks up



Is he face down in the twister game again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

"Wait, this isn't DDD's thread ??"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

6 members and 4 guests viewing . .


----------



## James Vincent (Feb 25, 2015)

Snowing big flakes in Adairsville


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is he face down in the twister game again?



He's told me thats his winning move.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

hdmo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> But my post got deleted anyway......



I didnt see it, repost it in here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

still raining.. and the drops be cold 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

it IS NOT beautiful in Tifton right now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

James Vincent said:


> Snowing big flakes in Adairsville





Welcome JV !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Raining Hard now, if it was snowing it would be great. But its not. So i just  sucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Raining Hard now, if it was snowing it would be great. But its not. So i just  sucks





This IS NOT a weather thread, please carry your nonsense elsewhere, your last warning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

6 viewing


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This IS NOT a weather thread, please carry your nonsense elsewhere, your last warning.



It is snowing BIG flakes here in Winder!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh & it is sticking!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Oh & it is sticking!




That ain't snow . .


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't snow . .


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't snow . .



what is it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Thunder too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Thunder too!





It`s headed your way now. Bad lightning too. This weather ain`t fit to be in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I love me a good thunder storm. Now ya'll got me jealous.

Update from 30680: The sky is white and the grass is white.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

Too much like tornado weather for me.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s headed your way now. Bad lightning too. This weather ain`t fit to be in.


Got the radar pulled up watching it.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love me a good thunder storm. Now ya'll got me jealous.
> 
> Update from 30680: The sky is white and the grass is white.


I'd love it if I was at home bundled up on my porch!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Got the radar pulled up watching it.......
> 
> I'd love it if I was at home bundled up on my porch!



Trade places wiff ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Trade places wiff ya.





I can give you 3 million reasons why I won`t.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

starting to thunder and pop outside


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I aint neva seen such big snow flakes in all my life.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs we gonna do some donuts and boggin on the way home to day. Theres water errywhere.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint neva seen such big snow flakes in all my life.



Take a pic and send it to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

I wished it would snow here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Or let the sun come out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Take a pic and send it to me.



I tried to post one from my phone. Frustrates me too much. I aint got time for dat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Pic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

im bored


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

My new sigline is AWESOME


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I get a pic posted d it's all blurry. 
At least you can see the palm fronds at the base of the oak tree where the squirrels were trying to take them to their nest. 
I'll take another in the same place in the AM. It sho aint letting up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Mrs 22 have sun withdraws


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Take a pic and send it to me.


To me



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I tried to post one from my phone. Frustrates me too much. I aint got time for dat.


 I said to me


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pic.



That will work i guess. thanks anyway


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 have sun withdraws



did you get good news or what man


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Trade places wiff ya.


ok!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs we gonna do some donuts and boggin on the way home to day. Theres water errywhere.


boogyboard or ski's?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pic.


 I've seen that spot in person!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My new sigline is AWESOME





You just noticed that?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ok!
> 
> boogyboard or ski's?
> 
> I've seen that spot in person!!



To cold ,we gonna both ride in the front today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You just noticed that?



Im not very observant at times


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> To cold ,we gonna both ride in the front today.


But you're so cute in your wet suit!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not very observant at times


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

I gotta go pull Mudster outta da ditch!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Mrs tutu gotz da shakzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

4 viewing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2015)

liquid falling from the sky.  4 viewing.  burritos for supper.  

anniversary and wife had to head to hospital as her sister was admitted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> liquid falling from the sky.  4 viewing.  burritos for supper.
> 
> anniversary and wife had to head to hospital as her sister was admitted.





What's wrong with SIL ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

2 viewin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooo oops wrong thread


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2015)

I think it`s safe to say we ain`t gonna get any significant amount of snowfall around here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Nothing but rain here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

DDD don't care nuttin bout us south Georgia boyz and girlz . .




4 viewing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

5 viewing, drivel has its followers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

4 now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I think it`s safe to say we ain`t gonna get any significant amount of snowfall around here.


I concur. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> DDD don't care nuttin bout us south Georgia boyz and girlz . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey quack. That PM I sent ya. Just bought one. Thanks anyway. 



Jeff C. said:


> 4 now.


Jeffro!!




Don't you hate when you're answering security questions on the computer and they tell you that's not your first car. Want to break stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I concur.
> 
> hey quack. That PM I sent ya. Just bought one. Thanks anyway.
> 
> ...



Mudro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

1 member 3 guest . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mud=posting from home. Posed to be doing taxes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1 member 3 guest . .



700068 member 0 guest in the Other weather thread. Juss sayin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Quack.....you workin tonight?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack.....you workin tonight?





Nawsir, ain't gotta go back til Saturday night..

'Sup??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nawsir, ain't gotta go back til Saturday night..
> 
> 'Sup??



10-4, just wondering. Pm incoming....


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

just me


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> just me



Please keep the unnecessary drivel to a minimum there Wycliff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Please keep the unnecessary drivel to a minimum there Wycliff.






I'm ON IT, PM sent to Wybro . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ON IT, PM sent to Wybro . . .



Probly not a full blown infraction offense, but at least a warning.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Please keep the unnecessary drivel to a minimum there Wycliff.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ON IT, PM sent to Wybro . . .



My bad, raining IMBY and IMFY


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

I looked at the HAM models earlier today, gonna look at the TUNA models tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I looked at the HAM models earlier today, gonna look at the TUNA models tonight.



 that where I messed up I was using the spaghetti models


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

2 viewing


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

just me again


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

got the place to myself


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22
I gotta get a + by my name somehow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ya'll watchin the weather or somepin
Where erybody go. 
I still want a + after my mrs. hornet22+ 
Well look a there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

No bueno!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

No habla


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

K pasta?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Era viaje fue bueno


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

No esta mal


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Trabajo Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Trabajo Wy?



Estoy en el trabajo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Estoy en el trabajo



Si senor.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

¿Podemos tener problemas por este


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Era viaje fue bueno





Jeff C. said:


> No esta mal





Jeff C. said:


> Trabajo Wy?





Wycliff said:


> Estoy en el trabajo





Jeff C. said:


> Si senor.


ya'l quit that sh......... stuff, I mean it, don't make me.......... oh neva mind, I give up.......
RAIN!!!!!! RAIN I say!!!!!! My poor horses and the dogs & cats, oh the dogs & cats won't get off the porch!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=posting from home. Posed to be doing taxes.


Freak in owe state !!!!!!!!!


Keebs said:


> ya'l quit that sh......... stuff, I mean it, don't make me.......... oh neva mind, I give up.......
> RAIN!!!!!! RAIN I say!!!!!! My poor horses and the dogs & cats, oh the dogs & cats won't get off the porch!!!!!!


Really the rain can quit


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> ¿Podemos tener problemas por este



Probablemente 



Keebs said:


> ya'l quit that sh......... stuff, I mean it, don't make me.......... oh neva mind, I give up.......
> RAIN!!!!!! RAIN I say!!!!!! My poor horses and the dogs & cats, oh the dogs & cats won't get off the porch!!!!!!



Yo....que hablas?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Eso es lo que yo pensaba


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Freak in owe state !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Really the rain can quit


Yeah it can!
UUuuummm, I used to also, got payroll to take out about a $1 more & now I get back............juss sayin...... 


Jeff C. said:


> Probablemente
> 
> 
> 
> Yo....que hablas?





Wycliff said:


> Eso es lo que yo pensaba


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it can!
> UUuuummm, I used to also, got payroll to take out about a $1 more & now I get back............juss sayin......


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Afternoon ladies


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

tarde senhoras


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Keebs+, Crickett+


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs+, Crickett+



skeered em off


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> skeered em off



 Probablemente sea una buena cosa


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

¡¡¡¡¿¿¿¿¡¡¡¡


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

posiblemente verdadera


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> tarde senhoras



That was Portuguese


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

still raining here


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That was Portuguese



Naw, they just mispronounce it!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, they just mispronounce it!



Been trying to learn Portuguese so things overlap


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm gonna call it Wy, have a good'un brother!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

nite Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2015)

Hoping all the drivelers are safe and warm.   That SGa rain can be frightening.  I made use of the liquid sunshine and made some coffee this morning but that probably surprises you.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hoping all the drivelers are safe and warm.   That SGa rain can be frightening.  I made use of the liquid sunshine and made some coffee this morning but that probably surprises you.



Mornin' Sir , I'll take a cup or 3 of that black brew ....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin and Nugefan.  I slept an extra hour or so this morning and then it took forever to get online for some odd reason.  I think that the Gremlins must have been working overtime or something.

Now I will be glad to partake of a few cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I need something to get rid of this tremendous amount of sinus draining that is driving me crazy this morning.  My throat is sore and scratchy, eyes are watering like I am crying, sneezing a bunch, and just feeling lousy in general.  I think that I need to go and find me another "girl" just to change my luck this morning !!!  

The only good news for me is that I didn't have ANY snow during this latest storm etc.  Truth is.....if I ever see another snowflake or ice storm etc, it will be TOO SOON FOR ME !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin gobblein, Nuge, and EE.......nothing but rain on this end, just a cold and sloppy mushy ground. 

The hot coffee is still necessary this mornin.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning everyone



Mornin Wy, you already off and home?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning, wet here. Still depressed bout my taxes, i need a bisquit with some mustard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

3 viewing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Boy, the night crew was slacking


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy very WET Thursday to you Jeff, Wycliff and Mud, and now finally HFH.

I was doing my best to "sound the charge" for all of the rest of those knuckle dragging drivelers to get up and shake their tail feathers and hopefully become productive citizens this morning.  Right now, it looks as though, most of those drivelers are participating in some kind of "sleep study" or something !!!  

Get'em up....and move'em out !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, wet here. Still depressed bout my taxes, i need a bisquit with some mustard.



Me too, brang me one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Started Chantix this morning, wish me luck


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Started Chantix this morning, wish me luck



Cold turkey Nancy..

oh good luck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Cold turkey Nancy..
> 
> oh good luck



I  Dont Like Turkey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, no news yet on yesterday.  Fella said hes gotta do some figuring...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Good Luck bOOM bOOM!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I  Dont Like Turkey



What eva works for ya , if that makes you think you can, then good luck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Imma be the little engine that could


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Started Chantix this morning, wish me luck


fo real??? daaaang, didn't think you'd ever wanna give them up!  But good luck!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> fo real??? daaaang, didn't think you'd ever wanna give them up!  But good luck!
> 
> Mernin Folks!



I like smoking.  problem is, I like money more.  From teh looks of things im gonna be needing alot more money in my future


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Wonder if Mrs 22 is at home today


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like smoking.  problem is, I like money more.  From teh looks of things im gonna be needing alot more money in my future


we all will............. no gubment help for me or anyone younger.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> we all will............. no gubment help for me or anyone younger.............



 not exactly what I was referring to but you make a good point.  I sure aint putting my eggs in the social security basket.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, Its Friday eve


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not exactly what I was referring to but you make a good point.  I sure aint putting my eggs in the social security basket.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Its Friday eve


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good morning y'all two


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin y'all


All the snow has almost melted  Kids are out of school though. Bet the school system is wishing they'd done a 2hr delay instead.  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Started Chantix this morning, wish me luck



Good luck


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> 
> All the snow has almost melted  Kids are out of school though. Bet the school system is wishing they'd done a 2hr delay instead.
> ...



Talked to a guy up above Atlanta this morning, he said they was getting big snow flakes , then it warmed up a lil and went to rain. Nothing but wet this morning, he had to go to work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if Mrs 22 is at home today



NO. Don't know why. I'm the only one here with snow piled up all ova my car. Aint no snow in the 30606.
Drove 17 miles and it still didn't melt off.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all two





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> 
> All the snow has almost melted  Kids are out of school though. Bet the school system is wishing they'd done a 2hr delay instead.
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO. Don't know why. I'm the only one here with snow piled up all ova my car. Aint no snow in the 30606.
> Drove 17 miles and it still didn't melt off.


mrs.hawtness=dedicated


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Got some good snow up at Berry College yesterday. She's sitting on 2 babies.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got some good snow up at Berry College yesterday.


WOW, that poor eagle!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> WOW, that poor eagle!



She aint cold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Ol blood on the ground was just that yesterday! Tried to show the boy how we played in the snow back in my day an ate the ground up!!! Found out my reaction time ain't as fast as it used to be ... And I don't get up as quickly anymore! Only had one cut by I super glued it closed !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ol blood on the ground was just that yesterday! Tried to show the boy how we played in the snow back in my day an ate the ground up!!! Found out my reaction time ain't as fast as it used to be ... And I don't get up as quickly anymore! Only had one cut by I super glued it closed !!!



It's not funny, but it's funny. 
That's why I'm afraid to go snow skiing again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ol blood on the ground was just that yesterday! Tried to show the boy how we played in the snow back in my day an ate the ground up!!! Found out my reaction time ain't as fast as it used to be ... And I don't get up as quickly anymore! Only had one cut by I super glued it closed !!!



Way to show them kids how to do it Blood. Keep up the good work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not funny, but it's funny.
> That's why I'm afraid to go snow skiing again.


Glad I'm able to make ya giggle Mrs Hornet!!


mudracing101 said:


> Way to show them kids how to do it Blood. Keep up the good work.


Thanks for the support Mud!! As soon as the Advil kicks in I'm going back outside and ....and...and watch them play some more!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got some good snow up at Berry College yesterday. She's sitting on 2 babies.



that's a dedicated Moma fo sho...

I have a pix of her last year in the same setting , much more snow this time around ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> that's a dedicated Moma fo sho...
> 
> I have a pix of her last year in the same setting , much more snow this time around ...



I remember that too. The eggs had not hatched yet last year. 
The Dad brought a big coot to the nest yesterday and the babies ate well before all that snow hit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I remember that too. The eggs had not hatched yet last year.
> The Dad brought a big coot to the nest yesterday and the babies ate well before all that snow hit.



This is on web cam right?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> This is on web cam right?



Yep. Camera is down today.

http://www.berry.edu/eaglecam/


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Ol blood on the ground was just that yesterday! Tried to show the boy how we played in the snow back in my day an ate the ground up!!! Found out my reaction time ain't as fast as it used to be ... And I don't get up as quickly anymore! Only had one cut by I super glued it closed !!!


dude!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Glad I'm able to make ya giggle Mrs Hornet!!
> 
> Thanks for the support Mud!! As soon as the Advil kicks in I'm going back outside and ....and...and watch them play some more!!!


blood=supervisor mode today!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> dude!!!!!!!
> 
> blood=supervisor mode today!



Yep .. and I will never admit that my ribs are sore!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs I hope you enjoy the sausage, rib eyes, fillets and the very rare bottle of Bourbon I sent you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I hope you enjoy the sausage, rib eyes, fillets and the very rare bottle of Bourbon I sent you.



Wish I could've delivered it!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Morning from South Georgia youngins. Man that felt good coming off my fingers'


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Charlie, how long you down for?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I hope you enjoy the sausage, rib eyes, fillets and the very rare bottle of Bourbon I sent you.



Hi. My name is Keebs.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin Y'all  everyone warm Ann's dry?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all  everyone warm Ann's dry?



Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Come on Sun!!! I'm sick and tired of this cloudy cold wet weather....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Its warm in here


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I hope you enjoy the sausage, rib eyes, fillets and the very rare bottle of Bourbon I sent you.


That ain't what Mud said he had fer me! That rascal!


Jeff C. said:


> Wish I could've delivered it!!!


we'd've had a big time!


KyDawg said:


> Morning from South Georgia youngins. Man that felt good coming off my fingers'


welcome back to God's country!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi. My name is Keebs.


quit that!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all  everyone warm Ann's dry?


gettin that way! how ya'll are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That ain't what Mud said he had fer me! That rascal!
> 
> we'd've had a big time!
> 
> ...



 Keebs used a double contraction


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs used a double contraction


so much easier to type............... 
We would have had .................. there that better?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs used a double contraction



Congrats on the double contraction Keebs. That is awesome.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Still playing lone ranger at work? 


Jeff C. said:


> Come on Sun!!! I'm sick and tired of this cloudy cold wet weather....


 Mornin Shmoo  Sun would be nice, but the snow can stay for the day! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its warm in here


 down right toasty 



Keebs said:


> That ain't what Mud said he had fer me! That rascal!
> 
> we'd've had a big time!
> 
> ...


We good up here!  snow on the ground, still have power and the kids are making a list of games to load onto their tablets when we run to Starbucks later  y'all dry out any yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

keebs is having a baby?   grats keebs


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Making stuffed shells with my daughter ..... Lobster, Italian sausage, ground turkey, with green onions and mushrooms!!! Pics to come!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs is having a baby?   grats keebs



Again!!! I remember posting about this a couple of years ago!!! To much cortin an sparkin going on in souf Ga!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, mud thanks for swinging by yesterday and givingme some ribeyes, they were great


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Again!!! I remember posting about this a couple of years ago!!! To much cortin an sparkin going on in souf Ga!



the souf is where its at


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> We good up here!  snow on the ground, still have power and the kids are making a list of games to load onto their tablets when we run to Starbucks later  y'all dry out any yet?


Not one bit, but the sun IS playing hide - n - seek!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs is having a baby?   grats keebs


bite your ever-loving tongue!sheeesh!


blood on the ground said:


> Making stuffed shells with my daughter ..... Lobster, Italian sausage, ground turkey, with green onions and mushrooms!!! Pics to come!


I'll accept delivery whenever you get it here, thank you in advance!


blood on the ground said:


> Again!!! I remember posting about this a couple of years ago!!! To much cortin an sparkin going on in souf Ga!


ohhush!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Making stuffed shells with my daughter ..... Lobster, Italian sausage, ground turkey, with green onions and mushrooms!!! Pics to come!


Sound YUM! 

eagle camera back up.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Charlie, how long you down for?



Going back Sunday morning, but I dont want to think about that right now. I am home.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

What the?  Quack and Keebs are expecting?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> What the?  Quack and Keebs are expecting?????



We're doomed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> What the?  Quack and Keebs are expecting?????





I dont know why but taht made me lol fur realz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope dat baby comes out looking like Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs I hope you enjoy the sausage, rib eyes, fillets and the very rare bottle of Bourbon I sent you.


Crap, busted


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all  everyone warm Ann's dry?


Morning , sun has come out here.


blood on the ground said:


> Making stuffed shells with my daughter ..... Lobster, Italian sausage, ground turkey, with green onions and mushrooms!!! Pics to come!


That sounds good.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, mud thanks for swinging by yesterday and givingme some ribeyes, they were great


shhhh, i done told you to keep that on the down low.



KyDawg said:


> Going back Sunday morning, but I dont want to think about that right now. I am home.


 Hey boss.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

hdmo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> What the?  Quack and Keebs are expecting?????



typed a response and then self moderated , but thats good news for us.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope dat baby comes out looking like Keebs



fo sho .....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs, I can't promise a hot and ready delivery! An definitely 30.min or less is out of the question!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Sure hope that baby dont come out with quacks shoulders


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs, I can't promise a hot and ready delivery! An definitely 30.min or less is out of the question!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> so much easier to type...............
> We would have had .................. there that better?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats on the double contraction Keebs. That is awesome.



I know....she got her tail feathers ruffled ^^^^^^ I thought it was awesome too! 





SnowHunter said:


> Still playing lone ranger at work?
> Mornin Shmoo  Sun would be nice, but the snow can stay for the day!
> 
> down right toasty
> ...



Mornin Schmoo  Nada here.....nuttin but sloppy wet ground.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know....she got her tail feathers ruffled ^^^^^^ I thought it was awesome too!


ain't no tail feathers ruffled round heah!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Yall might experience a small delay. I am going to try fix the clock while I am down here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Something is wrong with the clock????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> What the?  Quack and Keebs are expecting?????





mudracing101 said:


> typed a response and then self moderated , but thats good news for us.



Quack get's blamed for everthang! 

Mud was deliverin da sausage!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack get's blamed for everthang!
> 
> Mud was deliverin da _*sausage*_!


among other things he didn't tell me 'bout!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> among other things he didn't tell me 'bout!



Oh my.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

iimma sit back and read.. no comment from me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

coke zero and funions for lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> iimma sit back and read.. no comment from me



Yeah.....you started it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Creole Tuna ova rice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....you started it.



No NO  you said she was having contractions.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2015)

Afternoon all !!!  Gettin close to dranky drank time !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Gettin close to dranky drank time !!



I got yo back, Quack!


Wait.....that don't sound right.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No NO  you said she was having contractions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

keebs said:


>



  Giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

toot


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> toot




More like....crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2015)

All snowed in, MON.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

My shnow is about melted away!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

My rain is still soggy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2015)

Gotta go pick up my po lil paycheck, and carry the wife out for some late dinna . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2015)

Hope the Beast can bust thru these snow drifts.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

it rained on the side of my house; not in the back or front yard


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go pick up my po lil paycheck, and carry the wife out for some late dinna . .



You must be real strong or the restaurant is really close


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

It snowed on my car, but not on my driveway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Yall youtube scary snowman prank compilation


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You must be real strong or the restaurant is really close


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



Is that pose to be a falcepalm Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that pose to be a falcepalm Keebs


 that's her version of one............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 826687



Nice selfie Quack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

quack lost weight


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

he's been working out too.......so i guess he will be able to carry his wife to the Waffle House


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> he's been working out too.......so i guess he will be able to carry his wife to the Waffle House



 That reminds me. When we first moved to the Cafe356 our neighbors told us they were going to the steak house for dinner. We asked them where the steak house was. They said Huddle House. 
I shoulda moved right then and there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

4 viewing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

me and fo guess


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Mrs 22 neighbors be ballin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

they got more money than billy


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

haven't been to Huddle House in years


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm a WH kinda guy


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

Mud?  is a GC kind of guy


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

Nancy ain't a guy; he's a she


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

a sweet she; but a she none the less


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lola. L-O-L-A. la la la la lola.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Look at the time.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look at the time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Nancy ain't a guy; he's a she





hdm03 said:


> a sweet she; but a she none the less



Thats why me and your wife have slumber partys


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That reminds me. When we first moved to the Cafe356 our neighbors told us they were going to the steak house for dinner. We asked them where the steak house was. They said Huddle House.
> I shoulda moved right then and there.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> a sweet she; but a she none the less





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lola. L-O-L-A. la la la la lola.



Look up the lyrics to the song Lola. 


"Well, I'm not the world's most masculine man
But I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man
And so is Lola, L-L-Lola, L-L-Lola

Read more: Kinks - Lola Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2015)

Purtay good dinna at the local buffet, fried cheekun, butta beans, rice n gravy, turnips, salad, creamed kone, kone bread etc.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purtay good dinna at the local buffet, fried cheekun, butta beans, rice n gravy, turnips, salad, creamed kone, kone bread etc.



Did ya see Mud there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purtay good dinna at the local buffet, fried cheekun, butta beans, rice n gravy, turnips, salad, creamed kone, kone bread etc.



buffet ?  did you at least carry her tray to the table?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya see Mud there?




No, there was still food left . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> buffet ?  did you at least carry her tray to the table?




Not many choices 'round here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

It's TIME!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

lets go keebs, later y'all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

help!! im alone with quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> help!! im alone with quack



Not that I am getting between you two, but I am back from reading in the pf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not that I am getting between you two, but I am back from reading in the pf.



Thankyouso much.. i was skeered


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Quack done flung a cravin on me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Fried  poke chops, mash taters and zipper peas wiff chow chow on the side is whats on the menu at the Cafe356 tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2015)

Man am I sleepy..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man am I sleepy..



Snow White was yesterday


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Started Chantix this morning, wish me luck



Good luck Louie, been on it now for almost a month haven't had a cig in I think almost 3 weeks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good luck Louie, been on it now for almost a month haven't had a cig in I think almost 3 weeks



Great and little Wy will thank you in the long run.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Great and little Wy will thank you in the long run.



He already has told me thank you for quitting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Whats good in hurr


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

everything


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

Just a heads up, when you get to the blue pills you will get stomach cramps for about 15minutes after taking it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just a heads up, when you get to the blue pills you will get stomach cramps for about 15minutes after taking it



Iv heard it can upset your stomach also heard of people having crazy dreams


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv heard it can upset your stomach also heard of people having crazy dreams



Dreams aren't to bad I dream in color now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Iv heard everything from terrible nightmares to really explicit to nothing.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2015)

ok, let me try this:
I was here, but you were there,
so, now I am here & you are there,
so, oh well, "I tried"...........




later ya'll.................... 


anyone want a horse? I hate fixin fences...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv heard everything from terrible nightmares to really explicit to nothing.





Chantix did nothing to me but kill the urge for a cigarette. I don`t dream anyway, already ornery, so it had nothing to work with on me. You got to be tougher than it is.

Good luck. Hope it works for you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Nic, is that how you quit?  I know you've said a few times but honestly, my memory fails me


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, is that how you quit?  I know you've said a few times but honestly, my memory fails me





It is. Day after tomorrow will be 7 years smoke free.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It is. Day after tomorrow will be 7 years smoke free.



His long did you take them before you quit?  Most iv talked to said after 1 week they didn't have the desir.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> His long did you take them before you quit?  Most iv talked to said after 1 week they didn't have the desir.



I told myself I was gonna smoke until day 7 of being on it and then stop. I actually took me to day 8. But they was because I had 1 cig left in a pack


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> His long did you take them before you quit?  Most iv talked to said after 1 week they didn't have the desir.





I started on Chantix first week of December 2007, smoked my last cigarette February 28 2008, and quit taking Chantix  about a month later. Doc said he would keep me on it 6 months if I needed it. I didn`t.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I started on Chantix first week of December 2007, smoked my last cigarette February 28 2008, and quit taking Chantix  about a month later. Doc said he would keep me on it 6 months if I needed it. I didn`t.



Maybe I'm doing it wrong,and that's why I keep having days where I really want a cigarette. Maybe I should have eased off a little slower.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Howdy folks!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

hey BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey BOG



How's it going brother? You back on the night train?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How's it going brother? You back on the night train?




Yep, you done with the skiing lessons


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, you done with the skiing lessons



Those were complex sledding lessons... All based on style and speed!!!! And yes, I'm done!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Those were complex sledding lessons... All based on style and speed!!!! And yes, I'm done!!!



Sounds like you nailed the speed part


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds like you nailed the speed part



 indeed


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2015)

Getting older stinks, but realizing your getting older is horrible


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

Happy Friday youngans!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning everyone and happy Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

Glad someone finally woke the white screen monitor in Macon up.

Obviously coffee is in short supply there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Wycliff, and Gobblin.

I just went back and did some updated reading to see who did what to whom and I found out that:


WOW, I AM PROUD OF ALL OF YOU THAT HAVE QUIT SMOKING BECAUSE YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY MEMBERS NEED YOU IN THEIR DAILY LIVES AND WANT YOU TO BE HEALTHY FOREVER!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2015)

Gobblin,

Thanks for the coffee this morning as I need a few cups to get going this morning.  Yesterday was a hectic days with a few customer emergencies that I worked on most of the day up until about 8 PM last night.  I will be hopefully finishing up on those emergencies by 10 AM this morning and I surely hope the rest of today will go smoothly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

Bought got thisan whipped!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the coffee GW and the encouragement EE


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Bought got thisan whipped!




Yep, and hopefully I don't have to werk this weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, and hopefully I don't have to werk this weekend



That's what I'm saying! Bad thing is I won't know until about15 min before I leave!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> That's what I'm saying! Bad thing is I won't know until about15 min before I leave!




They can call me at anytime during the weekend


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2015)

Ttyl I'm gone


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

Live from home!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Mornin` folks.

Wy, Louie, and whoever else is tryin` to quit cigarettes, no matter what you use to help, the most important thing you have to do is make your own mind up that YOU want to quit. If you don`t have it in your mind to want it, then nothing will help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Mornin folks.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 27, 2015)

nicodemus said:


> mornin` folks.
> 
> Wy, louie, and whoever else is tryin` to quit cigarettes, no matter what you use to help, the most important thing you have to do is make your own mind up that you want to quit. If you don`t have it in your mind to want it, then nothing will help.



x 100 .....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Wy, Louie, and whoever else is tryin` to quit cigarettes, no matter what you use to help, the most important thing you have to do is make your own mind up that YOU want to quit. If you don`t have it in your mind to want it, then nothing will help.



You just quoted my dad almost word for word when he quit!!! Cool avatar also!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Ciggyette sho would be good with this cup of coffee right now, and if I had one I'd smoke it. Therein lies my best method for quitting, not to have one available.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Good morning. What it is?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

my sigline+nics avatar=



Hey, Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my sigline+nics avatar=
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Nic





You would lose. 

Just remember what the best snakebite kit is.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You would lose.
> 
> Just remember what the best snakebite kit is.



Tennis shoes?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You would lose.
> 
> Just remember what the best snakebite kit is.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tennis shoes?



12 gauge?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tennis shoes?





Truck keys and cell phone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

I treat venomous snakes just like lektricity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tennis shoes?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Wy, Louie, and whoever else is tryin` to quit cigarettes, no matter what you use to help, the most important thing you have to do is make your own mind up that YOU want to quit. If you don`t have it in your mind to want it, then nothing will help.





Nugefan said:


> x 100 .....





blood on the ground said:


> You just quoted my dad almost word for word when he quit!!! Cool avatar also!


Yep!!.............Had my last dip of snuff two weeks ago!!...............Just gotta make your mind up!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Mrs 22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Gage has started a new game.. Lets see how many times mama and daddy will pick stuff up off the floor when I throw it down...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Morning Mrs. 22


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage has started a new game.. Lets see how many times mama and daddy will pick stuff up off the floor when I throw it down...



Great game.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

up late talking to a few classmates about another classmates passing=overslept=late to work=not a good start 
mornin folks.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> up late talking to a few classmates about another classmates passing=overslept=late to work=not a good start
> mornin folks.......



I overslept too, forgot to set alarm clock.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> up late talking to a few classmates about another classmates passing=overslept=late to work=not a good start
> mornin folks.......



Sorry to hear that keebs.


On a funny note,  just had a customer cough and blow coffee out his nose.  made me LOL!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry to hear that keebs.
> 
> 
> On a funny note,  just had a customer cough and blow coffee out his nose.  made me LOL!!!



Its always fun to laugh at other  people


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its always fun to laugh at other  people



He didn't think me laughing was funny


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I overslept too, forgot to set alarm clock.


I kept hitting the snooze.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry to hear that keebs.
> 
> 
> On a funny note,  just had a customer cough and blow coffee out his nose.  made me LOL!!!


ouch, that had to hurt!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I kept hitting the snooze.........
> 
> ouch, that had to hurt!



 it did, my side is still hurting


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He didn't think me laughing was funny



You should of blew coffee out of your nose too, so he could laugh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You should of blew coffee out of your nose too, so he could laugh.



Why didnt I think of that.. Mud, your a pure genius


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. = not blowing coffee out his nose


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Jeff C. = not blowing coffee out his nose



you should, its the new thing.  Errbody is doing it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Btdt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

did anyone LOL at you when you were there doing that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> did anyone LOL at you when you were there doing that?



No, but they did when it was CoCola and M&M peanuts.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

pnut out the snozzle sounds painfull


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pnut out the snozzle sounds painfull



CoCola ain't no fun either.....I promise.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hom03?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

WOW!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?



Had to run errands


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Had to run errands



Me too, but I'm fast!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Gc?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too, but I'm fast!



that's what i heard


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

No golden corral today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Thinkin` about goin` into town for dinner today myself.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No golden corral today.



Holy crap!?!?!?!?!?!  Are you sick?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Wife is cooking at the house. She has to work all weekend. Home cookin today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap!?!?!?!?!?!  Are you sick?



I am kinda sad


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> that's what i heard



I don't take long!



Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about goin` into town for dinner today myself.



Nooooooo Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

I need to buy me some GC stock today!!  Profits will be through da roof!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Nic going to Applebee's or Olive Garden?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't take long!
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooo Wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!





hdm03 said:


> Nic going to Applebee's or Olive Garden?





Don`t know yet. Gonna let my Lady decide.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I need to buy me some GC stock today!!  Profits will be through da roof!



This what they mean by insider trading?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t know yet. Gonna let my Lady decide.





That'll be like draggin the dog to the Vet to get his temperature checked!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Think I'll have a leftova hamburger!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Nics going to eat in town with the wife..  He wants something.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

I had McDonalds biscuit for breakfast.  I aint hungry


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had McDonalds biscuit for breakfast.  I aint hungry



I had an apple and a bannana, i'm starving


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

i had coffee; i'm about to pass out from hunger


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i had coffee; i'm about to pass out from hunger



Id be dead


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Had Olive garden last night, pretty good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

i'm thinking waffle house; it's whats for lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Coke Zero and paying bills for lunch..  

Bills SUCK


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pick me up a double order of hashbrowns, double covered, scattered, peppered and topped.!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Coke Zero and paying bills for lunch..
> 
> Bills SUCK



Paid mine at 10 30 , yes they suck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Where's Mstutu...we needs to talk!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Or Mrtutu!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Or Mrtutu!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


>



PM incoming


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?


sorry, had to leave the office then came back, clocked out & went got me a to-go plate at the messican place.......... hot wings........ wow, my mouf is bernin!


Jeff C. said:


> PM incoming


 you tellin secrets?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

Keebs, i always heard spicy foods make babies move more


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, i always heard spicy foods make babies move more


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Mstutu...we needs to talk!!



Here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> PM incoming


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

Scratch, sniff, yawn.... Blink...mernin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

morning Bog, i would shake your hand but ll pass after that


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning Bog, i would shake your hand but ll pass after that



It's all good lilfeller! BOG = germ free!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

Afternoon !!  Got my taxes completed, gotta make a appt with our accountant.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

quack gonna be breaking the bank when he cashs his tax return


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 27, 2015)

anyone wanna get a new one started?  Dis un bout done ran its course


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Wife made Steak and chicken Fajita's, with green and red peppers, onions ,well all the fixins, man they was good. Mud needs a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack gonna be breaking the bank when he cashs his tax return





With all of Dawns medical write offs might break even this year !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!  Got my taxes completed, gotta make a appt with our accountant.


Why so early this year


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

my taxes are done; but i will wait until 4/15 to file them


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

ya'll git from herra


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

i am locking it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Somebody start a new one, last post , lock her down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Make sure its a goot one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i am locking it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i am locking it



We are waiting


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

give me a minute


----------

